# Got 5 Daughters HELP



## Bob Weis (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm building a farm table for my daughter out of hard maple. She wanted the table expanded in size 80"x35" and Ive got a problem. Been building houses since 70's now retired (thank God) But this beyond my scope of expertiese so figured I'd just ask you guys. 

The plans call for the legs to be mortised into the side rails but as I measure her house table is not going to where she wants it with legs on. Thought I could complete the frame Put on top and someway fasten legs inside frame but not sure how that would look any ideas??

I have to get it right got 4 other daughters who Im sure are going to want a table also

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not understand your problem as stated. Are you saying you want to attach the legs to the table AFTER it is in the desired room? Because it will not fit through a door?

Thirty five (35") inches is not at all a wide dimension for a table. Most(all?) dinning tables at at least this wide. Unless your daughters have a very unusual shape and size house the table should easily be placed into the room.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Maybe a bracket like this will work.












 





.
.


----------



## Bob Weis (Oct 2, 2010)

Its acually a weird modern Condo Kinda small passages and 1 tight corner thats where my problem is one of those stand it on end and twist legs wont make it


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

I think it will be hard to make a steady table with removable legs. I would consider redesigning to a trestle style table which is also a typical farm table design. You could make the bottom rail come through the ends and drive wedges through a square hole. Table would be steady and easy to set up or knock down


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is a video series*

Building a table with removable legs...it may help?
http://www.ehow.com/video_2328825_attach-table-leg-braces-part.html :thumbsup: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The bracket that Cabinetman linked to will work very well. I have seen tables made like that that are perfectly stable.

G


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> The bracket that Cabinetman linked to will work very well. I have seen tables made like that that are perfectly stable.
> 
> G



I had an expandable table (with leaves) that used those things (bought at garage sale). On mine, they were very stable until the leaves had been adjusted or the table moved around several times. Then I'd have to snug up the brackets and it would be good for another year or so. Yes they work, but don't be surprised if they get a little loose every few months if the table gets moved a bit. Just snug them right away to keep a minor thing from becoming a big one.


----------



## Bob Weis (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks everybody, Ive enjoyed the answers and the nice part about them is it brings you out your tunnel vision and makes you start thinking again. This was my first question but probably not my last, when you build houses the easiest thing to do is the cabinetry as long as you can open a box your good.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Our dining table is exactly that. Made by a co called Uniflex. Has a bracket at each corner to which legs attach.
I'll have a search for the bracket for you.

http://www.bkservicesonline.co.uk/s...ge=product_info&cPath=83_87&products_id=11656

johnep


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Bob,
Considering that a standard dining table is about 30" high, your only problem is the length. If you make the table 76" long it should fit through almost any normal door or hall. 

The absolutely worst thing that you might have to do is remove a door by knocking the hinge pins out.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Knock-down table legs*

+ 1 for C-MAN

These brackets work well for this size table. I have used a similar bracket before and never had a problem with them. Some of my tables are over 30 years old.


----------

